# AT Ferries



## 100490 (Aug 12, 2006)

Could anybody tell me whether they have ever travelled with AT Ferries from Portsmouth to Bilbao. We are travelling down to Portugal in February and this ferry company actually still operates in February/March next year, and as we live in the West Country, this would obviously be an ideal crossing for us. Could anybody please tell me whether they are good/bad/indifferent. Also as most of the journey seems to be through the Bay of Biscay and I am not a particularly good traveller, what that is like as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

*A T Ferries*

We travelled A T Ferries end of august and returned late september. A few points worth noting.
1. Caravan club have special deals now extended to end of december worth a check to see if still available next year.
2. Ferry ok food very poor.
3. Long trip with nothing to do take plenty of reading matter.
4. Not too sure about bay of biscay can sometimes be quite rough best to sleep as much as possible also helps to pass time.
5. The cheap deals represent good value for money but i would not consider it as a full or lightly discounted option.

Stephen.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

They have some promotions running at the moment - one such qas quoting £220.00 return. Not sure how many people are allowed to travel. 

I shall look for the ad - it came in the post from somewhere. 

Rapide561


----------

